# Pine Tar recipe?



## jmk3482 (Jul 15, 2009)

I search the forums but couldn't find one. Does anyone have a Pine Tar CP soap recipe they would like to share?

Thanks!


----------



## Guest (Jul 15, 2009)

You can use any recipe and sub the pine tar for 20% of your oils . Pine tar is on some calculators . Be prepared to work fast, I mean have everything ready to go , it moves fast . You might want to have somewhere to put the mold for a while , it smells , not horribly , but not perfume either. The pine tar I use has a nice smokey scent when it is cured. If you have any questions , feel free to pm me.

PS I used lard , co , po , and oo . I superfatted at 10%. It is a very soothing soap.
HTH

Kitn


----------



## carebear (Jul 15, 2009)

I tend to use about 30% lard in my pine tar recipes, for a few reasons:
- lard is cheap 
- lard is slow to trace

The rest I do in soft oils like safflower and olive - olive cause it too is slow to trace, and I like to have a good proportion (50%) of these liquid oils so that I can soap cool

So typically I do 25% safflower (HO), 25% olive, 30% lard, 20% pine tar.

Pine tar hints:
- leave the SB in the drawer
- measure your pine tar out with a plastic spoon and into a plastic cup that you have first poured some liquid oil into (I pour my safflower into the cup, then dump it into the bowl and then use the oily cup for my pine tar - does that make sense?).  It keeps the pine tar from sticking to the cup.  Or measure it directly into your melted soaping oils.
- soap cool
- make sure your mold is absolutely and completely ready to go
- I don't use palm as it seems to speed trace
- don't bother with a fragrance except maybe some lavender (IME)

There seems to be a range of "stinkiness".  The brand I have smells smoky-piney-yummy but I know some is just horrid.


----------



## jmk3482 (Jul 16, 2009)

Thanks a lot!!


----------



## Vintageliving (Oct 3, 2009)

Pine tar soap is on my to-do list.  Thank you for the help!


----------



## namastecreations (Oct 14, 2009)

anyone know where you can buy pine tar?  I have been searching on line but not having any luck.


----------



## ohsoap (Oct 14, 2009)

What are the benefits of Pine Tar?


----------



## soapchick (Oct 14, 2009)

You can buy pine tar at tractor and supply or any large feed store.  Horseshoers have been using it for years for problem horse feet.  It runs around 8.00 for a can which will last a long time.  It really is very let us say fragrant strong but dissipates in the soap over time.  
It has been known to be a great soap for eczema, psoraisis,fungal skin problems.


----------



## Vintageliving (Oct 23, 2009)

Carebear, do you mind posting what brand of pine tar you use?


----------



## carebear (Oct 23, 2009)

I'd love to but I don't have any around right now and don't know the brand off hand.

Sorry!


----------



## Vintageliving (Oct 23, 2009)

I ended up getting Bickmore brand pine tar,

http://www.bickmore.com/bickmore/Health ... neTar.html

ETA: Have just poured a batch into the molds.

Maybe we could give pine tar a name, such as "Fastest Trace in the West"!

Was great fun!


----------

